# Elements bath and body--what happened to thier shipping??



## hem06 (Jul 26, 2009)

I found an old invoice from them where I had ordered about a million lip balm tubs.  
Shipping to me in Canada was $11.

I am reaaaallly wanting some deoderant tubes, and the prices there rock!  But they want twice as much to ship it as the cost of the product.  :cry:    (Seriously--$30 to ship???)

I can't find anywhere where I can buy these things at a reasonable cost without the shipping killing me!  SOO FRUSTRATING.

Anyway, I just wanted to whine a little.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 26, 2009)

Probably because gas and thus the shipping cost has risen.  $30 shipping for deodorant tubes is CRAZY though!!!  I have some from elements that I'm not gonna use if you want some... like 10.


----------



## SoapMedic (Jul 26, 2009)

yes shipping costs have really gone up!  That said, remember that you are talking about an automatic cart. Why not get in touch with Tammy by email or phone and ask if shipping can be adjusted based on what you are ordering? Sometimes suppliers will do that.


----------



## hem06 (Jul 27, 2009)

That's a great idea, SoapMedic.  The tubes are on sale, and I was going to order a bunch of them just to have kickin around.  I always get a great idea to do something and then have no idea where to put it.

Here is what the cart shows:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  USPS Priority Mail International - 6-10 days ($27.75)  
  USPS Global Express Guaranteed - 1-3 days ($64.25)  
  UPS Standard to Canada ($18.84)  


Click here to change your zip code
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Subtotal: 
 $7.00  


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 :? $20 to ship $7 worth of product.

Bummer.

I will, however, email her now!   

Thanks for the offer, kitty--where are you located?


----------



## kittywings (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm in Arizona... I don't know how much shipping would be, but I just wanted to let you know that I had some if you wanted them. 

OK, I actually, just checked online and it looks like it's $5 to ship 1 lb to Canada.... I don't know if it's a lb., I doubt the tubes themselves weigh that much, but maybe with a box.

Anyway, no biggie either way, just trying to help.

(they're the blue ones with black caps BTW)


----------



## ElementsBB (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Elements bath and body--what happened to thier shipping?*



			
				hem06 said:
			
		

> I found an old invoice from them where I had ordered about a million lip balm tubs.
> Shipping to me in Canada was $11.
> 
> I am reaaaallly wanting some deoderant tubes, and the prices there rock!  But they want twice as much to ship it as the cost of the product.  :cry:    (Seriously--$30 to ship???)
> ...



Hi everyone, just found this post & wanted to address it.  Yes, our shopping cart automatically calculates shipping based on the weight of an order.  Auto carts are not "perfect", but as stated on our Policies page, in the event the cart overestimates, we do refund.  I'd have to look @ your previous order to determine why you were only charged $11, but current rates for a Flat Rate envelope (which a bunch of lip tubes wouldn't fit in) is $10.95.  An order up to 1 lb is $19 & then rates increase from there of course.   We are one of the few suppliers that offer both USPS & UPS shipping, but that doesn't help much with Canada b/c UPS broker fees are so high.


----------

